# Radon SWOOP 170 Kaufentscheidung



## FelixA (21. Oktober 2017)

Mahlzeit zusammen.

Ich würde mich gerne ein paar Informationen einholen bevor meine Kaufentscheidung fällt.
Wie oben geschrieben handelt es sich um das SWOOP 170 (8.0, 9.0, 10.0).

Ich wohnen in Schweden und suche bevorzugst Weise ein Enduro das ich auch für Touren nutzen ann.
Ja in denn Berichten zu dem Swoop wird das ja gesagt doch ich würde gerne eure persönliche Sicht dazu hören.
Falls man mir diese sagen möchte 

Ich habe mir das SWOOP 170 nun ausgesucht (also fast) weil der Preis und die damit verbundene Qualität, sowie die Ausstattung die man erhält einfach unschlagbar ist.
Das bringt mich auch schon zu meinem anderen Punkt und zwar gefällt mir das 9.0 sehr gut auf Grund der Farbe und Ausstattung, doch auf der HP von Radon wird dieses mit 2x11 gelistet.
Gibt es da ne Möglichkeit ab Werk schon 1x11 zu bekommen oder muss ich das selber austauschen:


Ich würde mich sehr über eure persönlichen Meinungen und Hilfe freuen.

Danke schon mal und ein schönes und entspanntes Wochenende euch.


Gruß Felix


----------



## siebenacht (23. Oktober 2017)

Hallo Felix,
das Swoop 170 ist definitiv auch für Endurotouren geeignet. Ich habe mir Anfang des Jahres das 9er gekauft und dann auf einfach umgebaut. Vom Werk aus wird es Dir nicht mit 1x11 geliefert, vielleicht kannst Du es von einem Radon-Vertragsradladen umbauen lassen, geht aber relativ einfach auch selbst. 
Wichtig ist auch die richtige Rahmengröße, da das Swoop 170 einen sehr langen Reach hat. Für richtiges Enduroballern musst Du dann aber noch über geeignete Reifen nachdenken, die montierten Fat Albert sind eigentlich eher AM-Leichtreifen, also Schummelreifen um das Gewicht zu drücken.
Zum Swoop 170 gibt es schon einen sehr langen Thread https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/swoop-170-danke-bodo.765962/page-143
einfach mal durchkieken, dort habe ich auch etwas zum Umbau auf einfach: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/swoop-170-danke-bodo.765962/page-134#post-14644600 und zu den Reifen geschrieben: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/swoop-170-danke-bodo.765962/page-139#post-14744594
Viel Erfolg 
Gruß 78


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FelixA (23. Oktober 2017)

Hej 78???(ist das richtig???)

Ja das mit dem Umbauen wurde mir heute von Radon via Mail bestätigt, ist ja kein großes Ding denke ich mal.
Rahmengröße ist so ne Sache, jedoch denke ich auf grund von meinem Körperbau (183cm und 85cm SL) werde ich mich für ein L (20") entscheiden.
Ja das mit denn Reifen habe ich schon gelesen, da werde ich mal gucken.
Bezüglich der FREDS werde ich mich durchklicken danke, denn Swoop FRED habe ich schon angefangen, doch der ist sehr lang

Gruß Felix aus Schweden


----------

